# Cartier Drive de Cartier Extra Flat - Stainless Steel



## dantan

Absolutely gorgeous!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-drive-extra-flat-stainless-steel-yellow-gold-introducing

Apparently, the RRP will be USD$5,600.00.


----------



## eightbore

They are going to sell A LOT of these I suspect.


----------



## Wunderbro

I’m drawn towards this too. Wish it had a center seconds hand, but I may be in the minority on that. 

Does it have a display case back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

Wunderbro said:


> Does it have a display case back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The regular (thicker) Drive model Has a sapphire case back. Last years precious metal Extra Flats had closed case backs, so I'm assuming this years (with the same dimensions) are also closed (but I'm not positive on this).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnelson3097

Hodinkee reported that the caseback is closed.


----------



## Wunderbro

Bummer. Not sure that completely rules it out, but, would be nice. I like to stare at movements when I’m bored on a conference call or on a plane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eightbore

Wunderbro said:


> Bummer. Not sure that completely rules it out, but, would be nice. I like to stare at movements when I'm bored on a conference call or on a plane.


The plus side is that it's thinner with a solid back AND you don't have to look at the rather annoying (IMO) non-traditional finishing that Cartier throws on the Piaget 430p. For me, that is a big selling point.


----------



## Wunderbro

eightbore said:


> The plus side is that it's thinner with a solid back AND you don't have to look at the rather annoying (IMO) non-traditional finishing that Cartier throws on the Piaget 430p. For me, that is a big selling point.


That's a really good point. Their finishing occasionally does leave me a bit disappointed.


----------



## eesh

The steel drive is calling my name and could be the dress watch for me. Strangely I'm pitching it against the Panerai 610









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

eesh said:


> The steel drive is calling my name and could be the dress watch for me. Strangely I'm pitching it against the Panerai 610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think this is strange at all!!
But then again, I'm the guy who just purchased a Panerai 512 after narrowing a large field down to these two:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital

I had been going back and forth on whether I should put the Drive on my list of possible acquisitions, but ultimately decided not to. Then I saw the Extra Flat and it's gone right to the top of the list. That dial is clean and beautiful.


----------



## mookroch

Really good looking watch and reasonable price. I'm a fan.


----------



## Cabaiguan

Loved the white gold when it came out last year. The SS is a no brainer IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lars8888

I would only consider the gold one but its 3x more


----------



## ViktorOTitov

Cle de is more elegant and really dress watch. Drive is simple. What is different to JLC or other brands?


----------



## ViktorOTitov

Final discussion: Cle de (SS, leather) vs Drive de Flat 2018 (SS, leather) for suits. What do You think?


----------



## Citlalcoatl

Does anyone know when the extra flat in steel is actually coming out?


----------



## dantan

Drive Extra Flat Stainless Steel.



ViktorOTitov said:


> Final discussion: Cle de (SS, leather) vs Drive de Flat 2018 (SS, leather) for suits. What do You think?


----------



## dantan

Depends on where you are. Probably June onwards.



Citlalcoatl said:


> Does anyone know when the extra flat in steel is actually coming out?


----------



## eesh

Citlalcoatl said:


> Does anyone know when the extra flat in steel is actually coming out?


I've heard dates from May to September. Don't know what to believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Nice! 

I tried on the rose gold extra flat and the thicker SS standard version a while back and the difference in how they wore was quite pronounced. I hated the way the strap angled down before the end of the thicker lugs on the standard version whereas on the extra flat it followed the contour of the lugs nicely.


----------



## eesh

I’m hoping to try it soon and buy probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

I kind of feel that since the Santos re-design for 2018, the Drive Ultra Flat has become a much less compelling timepiece for Cartier. Back when your main square option in steel was the Santos 100 with its super-chunky case, the Drive Ultra Flat was a great alternative for those seeking a slimmer, more formal timepiece. But the new Santos with its 8.83mm thick case (only 2.2mm thicker than the Ultra Thin) wears much more elegantly than the Santos 100 did, and is suitable for both everyday duties and dress watch duties. 

Plus the Santos boasts a Cartier manufacture movement (not a modified Piaget 430P) with a higher frequency (4Hz vs 3Hz for the Ultra Flat), higher power reserve (42hrs Vs 36hrs), anti-magnetic properties, and a winding rotor. So unless you really like the cushion-shape case over the square, and want to omit the seconds hand for that oldschool super-dressy feel, I reckon the Santos is a better buy.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Citlalcoatl said:


> Does anyone know when the extra flat in steel is actually coming out?


My local flagship store said June/July. Seems pretty likely that it'll be out sometime in the summer, at any rate. I'm so tempted. I don't even need a dress watch, but it's so pretty and (relatively) cheap.


----------



## dantan

I agree.

As you know, I am a happy owner of a new 2018 Santos Medium in Stainless Steel.

The Drive Ultra Flat is still a cool option.

For my small wrist, I still wish that the Drive is even smaller.



Covenant said:


> I kind of feel that since the Santos re-design for 2018, the Drive Ultra Flat has become a much less compelling timepiece for Cartier. Back when your main square option in steel was the Santos 100 with its super-chunky case, the Drive Ultra Flat was a great alternative for those seeking a slimmer, more formal timepiece. But the new Santos with its 8.83mm thick case (only 2.2mm thicker than the Ultra Thin) wears much more elegantly than the Santos 100 did, and is suitable for both everyday duties and dress watch duties.
> 
> Plus the Santos boasts a Cartier manufacture movement (not a modified Piaget 430P) with a higher frequency (4Hz vs 3Hz for the Ultra Flat), higher power reserve (42hrs Vs 36hrs), anti-magnetic properties, and a winding rotor. So unless you really like the cushion-shape case over the square, and want to omit the seconds hand for that oldschool super-dressy feel, I reckon the Santos is a better buy.


----------



## IGotId

Citlalcoatl said:


> Does anyone know when the extra flat in steel is actually coming out?


My local boutique told me September



Covenant said:


> I kind of feel that since the Santos re-design for 2018, the Drive Ultra Flat has become a much less compelling timepiece for Cartier. Back when your main square option in steel was the Santos 100 with its super-chunky case, the Drive Ultra Flat was a great alternative for those seeking a slimmer, more formal timepiece. But the new Santos with its 8.83mm thick case (only 2.2mm thicker than the Ultra Thin) wears much more elegantly than the Santos 100 did, and is suitable for both everyday duties and dress watch duties.
> 
> Plus the Santos boasts a Cartier manufacture movement (not a modified Piaget 430P) with a higher frequency (4Hz vs 3Hz for the Ultra Flat), higher power reserve (42hrs Vs 36hrs), anti-magnetic properties, and a winding rotor. So unless you really like the cushion-shape case over the square, and want to omit the seconds hand for that oldschool super-dressy feel, I reckon the Santos is a better buy.


Interestingly I can see myself buying both...


----------



## Jaqesq

IGotId said:


> My local boutique told me September
> 
> Interestingly I can see myself buying both...


I'd be quite happy with just one...either one. I really like both the Drive and the newer Santos. Hmmmmm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I would be curious to see a Drive Extra Flat, even though I ended up purchasing a new Santos Medium Size recently.


----------



## Likestheshiny

dantan said:


> I would be curious to see a Drive Extra Flat, even though I ended up purchasing a new Santos Medium Size recently.


You're not likely to find the near-identical white gold version to try on, but every dealer that sells Cartier will have the rose gold one to try. I went and looked at one as soon as the steel was announced, and I left impressed. I'm not even sure why I was impressed -- objectively, there's nothing terribly special about this watch, and a lot of the price is just the "Cartier" name. But it's just a really nice mix of elegant and masculine, to the extent that I was even tempted to guy the gold version.


----------



## dantan

Likestheshiny said:


> You're not likely to find the near-identical white gold version to try on, but every dealer that sells Cartier will have the rose gold one to try. I went and looked at one as soon as the steel was announced, and I left impressed. I'm not even sure why I was impressed -- objectively, there's nothing terribly special about this watch, and a lot of the price is just the "Cartier" name. But it's just a really nice mix of elegant and masculine, to the extent that I was even tempted to guy the gold version.


I did manage to try on the Gold version.

It is a lovely Watch.

If I could afford it, I probably would go for the Gold version.

Am I the only one that wishes that this Watch is a little smaller?

It is super thin, which is great.

I just wish that it is a little smaller.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> Am I the only one that wishes that this Watch is a little smaller?
> 
> It is super thin, which is great.
> 
> I just wish that it is a little smaller.


I feel the same. There's just a tad too much white space on this dial. A mm or two reduction would be perfect.


----------



## Likestheshiny

I'm quite happy with the size, myself. I like the Drive design but the non-slim models wear a bit chunky, so I guess I was mostly looking for the same but slimmer.


----------



## dantan

I am surprised that this model in Stainless Steel is not yet showing up on Cartier Australia's web-site.


----------



## Hosea

Covenant said:


> I feel the same. There's just a tad too much white space on this dial. A mm or two reduction would be perfect.


I'm thinking the same. Few times i almost pulled trigger for this (in rose gold), but everytime i put it on my wrist, always feels and looks a bit too large. On paper, 38x39 mm sounds fine, but the flat dial and relatively empty space make it larger than it is. Too bad because the yellow gold version is the nicest watch i ever saw.


----------



## ViktorOTitov

I am thinking about buying the Cartier for everyday suits. Can You help me with my choice? I like these 3: the new Santos https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-santos-collection-2018-introducing , Cle de https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...-in-shape-concept-and-novel-functional-design , https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-cle-de-cartier-in-rose-gold-and-steel , Drive de flat https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/c...tra-flat-stainless-steel-yellow-gold-hands-on , https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-drive-extra-flat-stainless-steel-yellow-gold-introducing


----------



## dantan

Hi Viktor,
Of your options, in my humble opinion, the Drive Extra Flat would be the most ideal.

However, if you would consider a Quartz, then a Tank Solo would be a great option.

Even I have toyed with the idea of adding a Tank Solo (comes only in Quartz) to my collection (which includes a Santos).


----------



## rscmaine100

Congrats!


----------



## dantan

Just took this photo.


----------



## dantan

Sorry; the above photo was meant for another thread.


----------



## ViktorOTitov

Have been in the Cartier boutique. Don’t like the new Santos on me. The old Santos Dumont is fantastic, but they don’t have it in Steel or bicolor. I really like the Cle de, blue Roman are beautiful, but I don’t know why You don’t like it. Have tried Drive de, too large. Maybe the flat version will be good.


----------



## Likestheshiny

> Sorry; the above photo was meant for another thread.


Heh, I noticed the new Santos in the window of my local boutique. Went inside hoping other Basel stuff would be there, but nope. Another month or two for the flat, it seems. That's hardly a surprise, but I did get my hopes up for a moment.


----------



## aaroniusl

I used to own the regular Drive and although it’s a nice piece by itself, the size always turns me off. The extra flat is nice but sadly without a running second hand, it’s a no go for me.


----------



## dantan

I do not know when this timepiece will be available in Australia.

I have made an enquiry, and Cartier Oceania will let me know when they know for sure.


----------



## ViktorOTitov

Waiting for this watch. But my dealer said, that it’ll be available next year.


----------



## dantan

Next year?! That’s disappointing.


----------



## eesh

ViktorOTitov said:


> Waiting for this watch. But my dealer said, that it'll be available next year.


Damn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Likestheshiny

ViktorOTitov said:


> Waiting for this watch. But my dealer said, that it'll be available next year.


Where are you that your dealer is so delayed in getting access to the watch? By next year, you should be able to import it from one of the usual grey dealers anyway, unless your local circumstances limit that.


----------



## dantan

I had another look at the Drive Extra Flat in Gold yesterday. 

For me, the proportions and overall look in real life are probably not quite for me. 

Still a nice Watch, but probably not quite for me, but who knows, when the Stainless Steel finally arrives, I might change my mind.


----------



## ViktorOTitov

No information about the release date at Your AD?


----------



## dantan

Nothing yet.

Apparently August or September 2018.


----------



## ViktorOTitov

dantan said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> Apparently August or September 2018.


Great. Mine AD says April 19.


----------



## eesh

ViktorOTitov said:


> Great. Mine AD says April 19.


Damn. Where are you based? I'm too waiting to have a look at this for my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViktorOTitov

eesh said:


> ViktorOTitov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Mine AD says April 19.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Where are you based? I'm too waiting to have a look at this for my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Russia. Maybe it's a wrong opinion of one of the AD managers.


----------



## dantan

I enquired at my Authorised Dealer today. 

They told me that it is available now but they do not have any stock and do not know when they will receive one.


----------



## Likestheshiny

I stopped by my local Cartier Boutique today, and it's still not in -- but they've been telling my August, so it's no surprise it's not here on August 2nd.


----------



## eesh

Tried the rose gold version at Dubai this week. They said steel version expected first week September.

Waiting to finally see and pick it.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagger20

SS available in Dubai as of today. 

Looks great and sits well especially with a jacket


----------



## dantan

Awesome!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NightScar

the navy really sets it off

can't wait to try it on but also afraid that i might leave with it lol


----------



## IGotId

Jagger20 said:


> SS available in Dubai as of today.
> 
> Looks great and sits well especially with a jacket


& it comes on a navy strap! Wonderful!


----------



## dantan

I really like the movement that is inside this Watch.


----------



## eesh

Tried it today. Love it, need to pick soon.

Took some comparison shots with my sub and panerai. Also some shots to compare with the new santos and a few tanks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eesh

More images










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

gosh this looks great!


----------



## dantan

eesh said:


> Tried it today. Love it, need to pick soon.
> 
> Took some comparison shots with my sub and panerai. Also some shots to compare with the new santos and a few tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also have a PAM 720 and Submariner 114060.

The Drive Extra Flat is a lovely Watch indeed.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Likestheshiny

Nice. I mean, it looks almost exactly like the white gold version from last year, so it's not exactly a surprise, but it's still great to see it for realz. Am I the only one who wishes the strap were a little less vibrantly blue? I was hoping for something more along the lines of "could be mistaken for black in the right light," but this is straight-on bluey blue. Of course, it's easy enough to stick any other strap on it. I'm actually tempted to buy the grey strap that comes on the white gold version, since that looks pretty slick and still isn't quite the usual Cartier black.


----------



## dantan

I also think that a less bluey Blue strap would be a better fit for this Watch.


----------



## eesh

That blue strap was the only eyesore for me too. Charcoal gray would be my choice too




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Likestheshiny

Well, I'm sure Cartier will be happy to sell us another strap for $400. Does anyone know if Cartier straps come in multiple sizes? From the ABTW video, it looks like the default strap is the "long" length, and Ariel wears it on the tightest hole. I'd probably be second-tightest, which leaves an annoyingly long tail. It would be a little extra push to get a different strap colour if I could also get it in "medium."

(Of course, I could also get a nice third-party strap for $300 less...)


----------



## NightScar

now available to order on the Cartier website: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...nm0011-drive-de-cartier-extra-flat-watch.html


----------



## dantan

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Really sharp looking. Might be an ideal dress watch IMO. Elegant but not dainty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem

Just picked this beauty up. Really pleased with it 😀


----------



## dantan

Amazing!

Congratulations and enjoy your new Cartier in good health!


----------



## Likestheshiny

Gah, I know perfectly well that there's nothing objectively _special _about this watch. Watches that thin are available for under $1000 (with longer PR, even), and it's not like there's exceptional case finishing or dial work going on. There's basically a huge brand name tax on this watch. And yet, to my mind Cartier just nailed the design. The Drive case shape is elegant but also masculine, and the classic Cartier Roman dial is classic for a reason. This watch just sings to me.

(In fact, it sings so hard I kinda want it in gold, which is ridiculous given the price for something that's basically just a different colour.)


----------



## dantan

The movement in this Watch is also rather lovely and this is probably the cheapest way into this movement.


----------



## xherion

Very nice!

When i was first into watches, I already liked the regular Drive de Cartier a lot. But in the end got the Santos and couldn't be happier.


----------



## dantan

I finally got to try one on today!


----------



## Likestheshiny

I went and saw one today for the first time as well. It looked... well, as I expected it would, since I've tried on the rose gold version previously. It's a great watch, and when GM prices hit full discount I'll be very tempted. I can also confirm that other strap colours are available (for $400), including the nice dark grey that comes on the gold versions. And, I was told that they'd switch out the blue strap for another colour, no charge. Of course, this is at a Cartier boutique. Almost certainly, the larger discount through the grey market, or even through a non-boutique AD, would likely pay for an extra strap anyway, and then you'd have two. But if you don't care for the very bluey blue strap and you plan to buy at a boutique, you can go for the switch. (There's also a nice darker blue, which is much less bluey.)

I also saw the yellow gold version today. And, damn, it's a real looker. I'm not usually into gold, but it's a very pretty watch (and looks killer on the default grey strap).


----------



## TLUX

Likestheshiny said:


> I went and saw one today for the first time as well. It looked... well, as I expected it would, since I've tried on the rose gold version previously. It's a great watch, and when GM prices hit full discount I'll be very tempted. I can also confirm that other strap colours are available (for $400), including the nice dark grey that comes on the gold versions. And, I was told that they'd switch out the blue strap for another colour, no charge. Of course, this is at a Cartier boutique. Almost certainly, the larger discount through the grey market, or even through a non-boutique AD, would likely pay for an extra strap anyway, and then you'd have two. But if you don't care for the very bluey blue strap and you plan to buy at a boutique, you can go for the switch. (There's also a nice darker blue, which is much less bluey.)
> 
> I also saw the yellow gold version today. And, damn, it's a real looker. I'm not usually into gold, but it's a very pretty watch (and looks killer on the default grey strap).
> View attachment 13586125


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atxdivebezel

any speculation on whether these will hit the grey market in the next year or so? I'm very new to cartier watches so havent monitored the brand on the grey market previously.


----------



## Isaac Uwins

Considering Richemont are making a big effort to avoid stock slipping into the grey market, they did that huge cartier buyback quite recently, I reckon that relatively few will appear on the grey market. However within the the next year or so more and more will probably start to pop up on the pre-owned market, and considering they are a dress watch to most they will likely be in good nick.


----------



## atxdivebezel

Isaac Uwins said:


> Considering Richemont are making a big effort to avoid stock slipping into the grey market, they did that huge cartier buyback quite recently, I reckon that relatively few will appear on the grey market. However within the the next year or so more and more will probably start to pop up on the pre-owned market, and considering they are a dress watch to most they will likely be in good nick.


Thank you, excellent insights... now I lay in wait...


----------



## TLUX

Beautiful!


----------



## SitkovskiyWatches

it lookd amazing in commercials, but after trying it on was rather unimpressive. feels a lot bigger/bulkier, and "dinkier" than the rose gold version.


----------



## Fellows

That's disappointing! I'm surprised to hear about it feeling bulkier than expected.


----------



## Madugo

Tried the rosegold and liked the size, what is the reason that the stainless feels bulkier?


----------



## cdow13

Man is that one fine looking timepiece, but does anyone know if it wears drastically different from the original Drive?


----------



## Bgeezy

Awesome piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur

Tried one on a few weeks ago. Not sure how to describe it except looks great in pictures, but wrist presence in person is a bit underwhelming. Strap felt a bit plasticky, and case is very thin, to the point where it felt like I was wearing a thin bracelet -- which could be a great thing for some people, but not what I was looking for. Anyhow, here's the pic.


----------



## issey.miyake

Interesting feedback from people that have tried it on - probably shows the importance of putting a watch on your wrist before pulling the trigger.

I'm yet to see it in person but it is a fine watch I would love to own one day!


----------



## Fellows

issey.miyake said:


> Interesting feedback from people that have tried it on - probably shows the importance of putting a watch on your wrist before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I'm yet to see it in person but it is a fine watch I would love to own one day!


Agreed. Based on photos alone, I was on the verge of buying this watch without trying it on. Based on feedback here, I will definitely be strapping it on at the AD before making any decisions (a good idea in general, to your point).


----------



## dealaddict

I have the regular Drive and it is quite thin. I think it can easily fits under the cuff. Any reason to choose the extra thin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

dealaddict said:


> I have the regular Drive and it is quite thin. I think it can easily fits under the cuff. Any reason to choose the extra thin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the look of the regular model with the small seconds but the date window isn't for me.

The moon phase model though is nice but is it worth the premium?


----------



## dealaddict

issey.miyake said:


> I liked the look of the regular model with the small seconds but the date window isn't for me.
> 
> The moon phase model though is nice but is it worth the premium?


Before I bought the small second, the moon phase just came out and I thought hard on getting it. I don't have a moon phase watch, so, it would be good to add it to my collection. But I decided against it because of two reasons. First one is that it is not practical. When I didn't wear it for a couple days, then I will have to set the moon phase again and based on my understand, it is tedious. Also, I don't like the (big) word AUTOMATIC (the position, size, font, and all upper case).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

dealaddict said:


> Before I bought the small second, the moon phase just came out and I thought hard on getting it. I don't have a moon phase watch, so, it would be good to add it to my collection. But I decided against it because of two reasons. First one is that it is not practical. When I didn't wear it for a couple days, then I will have to set the moon phase again and based on my understand, it is tedious. Also, I don't like the (big) word AUTOMATIC (the position, size, font, and all upper case).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point on the setting of the moon phase complication. I'd probably be in the same camp where it would run out of juice over the weekend and due to difficulty probably leave it in the box !


----------



## saveallbears

Somehow Cartier makes it looks so classy with such simple design. Absolutely fabulous dress watch. And the gold version is to gorgeous


----------



## VOTitov

Drive Flat vs Cle on me, what do You think?


----------



## dantan

VOTitov said:


> Drive Flat vs Cle on me, what do You think?


Drive Flat!


----------



## liangliangyu

Very nice looking dress watch. But Cartier will not be in my collection soon, somehow I do not consider it is a serious luxury watch brand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior1

Can any current owners grab a quick measurement of the strap please? I do not have the watch available yet to me.

The stock strap I believe is 18mm and I want to make sure it is 18mm/18mm or 18mm/16mm before I grab another.
I am not crazy about the blue and looking to swap it with either grey or black. Due to time constraints I need to pick up an aftermarket strap before the Boutique can get a replacement in...

TIA


----------



## HoganB

Amazing watch 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bessial

Tried it in the boutique a few weeks back and I must I really loved it..had to try it with gloves unfortunately.
Anyone tried to put some sort of bracelet on it? I reckon this could be interesting.


----------



## thermalboyz

Hi all, anyone know the measurements of the strap? Lug width and buckle please. Thank you very much. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

